# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  И мать, и женщина, и Божье сотворенье...

## Salamandra

_Всем всем всем - приятного времени суток! 

Просматривая раздел творчества форума мой взгляд задержался на надписи "Здесь можно обсудить свои, либо чьи-то произведения, а так же пообщаться непосредственно с авторами опубликованных произведений. Каждый желающий может создать здесь собственную, именную тему и публиковать в ней своё творчество".

Сказано красиво и по доброму, но если честно - всё же немного страшно... мне. Не могу сказать, что моё бумагомарательство - это талант, что вы, отнюдь.
Для чего тогда создала тему? А вот просто так, возможно чтобы какой-нибудь человечек, зайдя на страничку сказал: "Ни фигась, а ведь у меня намного лучше" :biggrin:_

----------


## Salamandra

И мать, и женщина, и Божье сотворенье,
Сама любовь и ненависть – все это я.
Я – чудо, я – звезда, я – вдохновенье,
И счастье, и разлука, и судьба.
Я – муза твоего грехопаденья,
Секира палача над головой твоей,
Воспоминания в стране забвенья
И луч надежды, и ветра полей.
Я – горная река, в которой нет теченья.
Последний вдох, последняя мольба;
Последнее прости, последние сомненья,
Но вот вопрос – а ты кто для меня?

----------


## Salamandra

_Свет струится, мечты окрыляют,
Надоела мне долгая ночь.
Сорвала одеяло – любовь обнажая,
Испаряются страхи все прочь.
Долго ждали мы, шли кто куда
И блуждали в потемках испуга,
Но Господь даровал нам прозренье,
Пора…
Обрести наше счастье друг в друге.
Мы обнимем любовь нашу, вместе пойдем
По дороге совместной жизни;
Та любовь, что дарует нам свет и тепло
Будет с нами отныне до тризны.

(2007 г.)_

----------


## Алла и Александр

> "Ни фигась, а ведь у меня намного лучше"


А я скажу по другому. Нифигась, а я совсем не умею так. Здорово! Мне очень понравились твои стихи.  :flower:  
Жду продолжения . :flower:

----------


## Salamandra

*Я просто люблю и хочу быть любимой,
Сгорать, возрождаясь из пепла любви.
Хочу быть пушинкой и ветром гонимой
С небес опускаться в ладони твои.
Хочу быть богиней и грешницей. Разум
Туманить твой страстью своей...
Я просто хочу быть тобою любимой,
Живой ощущать себя в мире людей.*

----------


## LINSLI

> И мать, и женщина, и Божье сотворенье...


*Salamandra*, мне очень это стихотворение понравилось. Почти чувствую в нём свой ритм, так мне это близко... и то о чём хочешь сказать мне показалось что понимаю, потому что образ возник моментально буквально с первых фраз, но это только моё видение...не обычное ощущение...спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> но если честно - всё же немного страшно... мне


_Привет, новое лицо :smile: Ничего страшного :wink: 
Мы здесь все - самые что ни на есть обычные люди, и рады коллегам_ 
_Красивые стихи! Лично мне - нравится!_ 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1486873.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Ой, Рассветушка, Рассвет-батюшка –
> Утоли скорей печаль лютую,
> Забери с собой ночку тёмную.
> Возроди в душе солнце светлое,
> Солнце тёплое, да приветное.
> Пусть горит оно ярче прежнего,
> О любимом пусть не тоскуется,
> Не горюется, не кручинится.
> Ветром в полюшке ты развей скорей
> ...


_Мне тоже нравится писать в подобном стиле_

----------


## Salamandra

Это стихотворение у меня получилось само собой... просто не спалось и строчки сами собой в голове кружились, поэтому это единственное в таком стиле... хотя мне понравился этот стиль, есть задумки продолжить в этом же направлении.

----------


## Skadi

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=125729&page=7
_Вот здесь - пост #95 - написалось почти за 5 минут вечером :smile:_

----------


## Salamandra

Прочитала, мурашки по коже.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 




> Вот здесь - пост #95 - написалось почти за 5 минут вечером


Вечер - самое благотворное время и для поэзии, и для глупостей :biggrin:

----------


## Salamandra

_Лицедей

Пусть плохо тебе,
Пусть слезы из глаз,
А сердце –
Рваная рана;
На сцену выходишь
И в самый раз
Расплакаться бы,
Но рано!
Маску наденешь –
Сегодня ты царь,
А завтра
Быть может птица…
Куда-то уходит твоя печаль
И все это – правда!
Не снится!
Ты в праве лишь думать
О маске своей
И сам незаметно поверишь –
Действительно счастлив ты
Лицедей!
И маску навечно оденешь.
_

----------


## Skadi

> для глупостей


_Ох....им только дай поблажку - вмиг оседлают :wink:_

----------


## LINSLI

> _Ох....им только дай поблажку - вмиг оседлают :wink:_


:smile:

----------


## Salamandra

> Ох....им только дай поблажку - вмиг оседлают


Единственный способ избавиться от искушения - это поддаться ему (Оскар Уайльд) :wink:

----------


## Skadi

> Единственный способ избавиться от искушения - это поддаться ему (Оскар Уайльд)


_Всё бы ничего, да только после того, как отдашься искушению, оно-то не пострадает, зато ты потеряешь своё лицо перед самой собой, прежде всего :rolleyes:
А Оскар - тот ещё проказник :wink:_

----------


## Salamandra

_Даже ангелы роняют слезы...
В распустившихся садах Эдема
Услышать можно нотки прозы,
Там не звучит любовная поэма.
Алмазами стекают капли грусти,
Шуршат опавшею листвою крылья,
И боль лишь на мгновение отпустит,
Но только чтоб почувствовать бессилье...

Цветут сады, благоухают розы,
И покрываются алмазной пылью,
А людям невдомек, что ангельские слезы
Давно пропитаны забвеньем и полынью._

----------


## Salamandra

*(малая толика родного Белогорья)
*

_Что ж все хают тебя, родная,
На ухабы твои глядя,
Невдомек ли, что боль немая
Не стихает... Нас всех любя
Просыпаешься вновь с восходом,
Умываясь росой поутру,
Пред тобой я сейчас, как пред Богом,
С обнажённой душой стою.
Мое тело дождем омывая,
И даруя частичку себя,
В свое лоно меня принимая –
Открываешь мне смысл бытия.
На раздолье смотрю я с волненьем
И вдыхаю всей грудью своей…
Отражаешься ты вдохновеньем
В моем сердце красою полей._

----------


## Salamandra

_Иногда бывает и такое:

День прошел и, слава Богу!
Я живу лишь тем не многим
Что даровано судьбой.
Расставанья, огорченья,
Снова взлеты и паденья…
Лишь бы не остаться за кормой.
Иногда бывает гадко,
В зеркало смотрясь украдкой –
Я не вижу ничего перед собой;
Лживость слов и обещаний,
Пустоту своих признаний
Как обычно драпирую я мечтой.
Виновата – знаю точно,
Но со смертью в ставке очной
Постараюсь выиграть свой бой
Не для чести или славы,
(Ни к чему мне эти лавры),
Только чтобы жить, дыша тобой._

----------


## Витка

*Salamandra*, ты так шаришь на форуме - умничка!!! Как приятно иметь дело не только с красивой и умной, да ещё и с продвинутой девушкой!!!

*Skadi*, Оля, а мы с Наташей познакомились в живую!!! Замечательный человек - завидуйте!!!

----------


## aigul

> *Salamandra*, ты так шаришь на форуме - умничка!!! Как приятно иметь дело не только с красивой и умной, да ещё и с продвинутой девушкой!!!
> 
> *Skadi*, Оля, а мы с Наташей познакомились в живую!!! Замечательный человек - завидуйте!!!


А вот это точно!

----------


## Salamandra

Девчонки, вы меня в краску вогнали... :Oj:  это мне приятно было с вами познакомиться, если честно - я побаивалась ехать, вдруг не примите к себе  :Vah: 
А сейчас безумно рада, что не поддалась страхам и не осталась дома!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А по-поводу "шариния" я поняла, во мне умер великий хакер... :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

> А по-поводу "шариния" я поняла, во мне умер великий хакер...


Наверное:biggrin:!

----------


## Salamandra

*aigul*,
 читала твои стихи... сказать что очень понравились - это значит ничего не сказать. Мне порой бывает сложно выразить свои эмоции словами, но поверь наслово - ух есть у меня многа!!!! :smile:

----------


## Salamandra

_Я тут подумала и нашла себе оправдание :biggrin:
Так вот, в семье не может быть двух гениев (иначе это будет не семья, а борьба), поэтому пальму первенства я отдаю своему Графу и не претендую на столь высокое звание... так что, если смотреть с этой точки зрения - почему бы и не писать то, что пишется... а пишется следующее:_

*Дышит небо зимнею прохладой.
Запах мандарина и сосны.
В дом шагнуло счастье, оно рядом –
Потому что вместе я и ты.
Потому что спят в кроватках дети,
И огнём затрепетал камин;
Потому что есть любовь на свете,
Есть семья, есть слово – Мы!
Снеговик, под ёлкой улыбаясь,
Морщит свой морковный нос,
И по млечному пути спускаясь,
Мчится в нашу сказку Дед Мороз!*

----------


## aigul

*Salamandra*,спасибо! Но не захвали. Там не все так хорошо.  :Aga: Наташ а твои поэтические картины просто прелесть, я, например, не могу так емко описывать картины родной стороны!

----------


## Salamandra

> Salamandra,спасибо! Но не захвали. Там не все так хорошо. Наташ а твои поэтические картины просто прелесть, я, например, не могу так емко описывать картины родной стороны!


У меня их всего 2... :biggrin: а все остальное о старом: она его любила, он её бросил, какие все мужчинки гады и т.д. :Derisive:  наверное каждому кажется, что то, что он пишет хуже чем у других.... это называется скромностью...  :Blush2:

----------


## aigul

*Salamandra*, ну о старом пишут все . 
Ну и что что всего два? Но я прочла с удовольствием.  
А в общем то какая разница, главное чтобы стихи были от души!

----------


## Маргоshа

*Salamandra,* Наташкин, блииин, ну ты даешь!!!!!
Прочла твои стихи, потрясно! вышла покурить, чтобы как-то все осмыслить и вдруг картина - нож, огромная доска, солянка....  Такая проза жизненная! 
Хотя нет, не проза.... 
Да, два гения на "одной кухне". 
Граф гениален, бесс***** и бесповоротно!!!  :Aga:  Даже больно от этого как-то.
А твое творчество - .....
Знаешь, я всегда считала, что стихи - это слишком интимная тема, я и вслух-то их не очень люблю зачитывать (чужие, ест-но, своих, увы, нет).
Наташкин, хочу ешё твоих стихов!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, Оля, а мы с Наташей познакомились в живую!!! Замечательный человек - завидуйте!!!


Ты успела побывать на Белгородской земле???? Скоростная ты, Вик! :wink:
Ну, с Наташей я ещё не знакома (так сказать, в процессе...), а вот ты - классная, точно!  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*Salamandra*,
 С прибытием... :flower: ..:biggrin:

----------


## Salamandra

*Skadi*,
_мне процесс нравится... :biggrin:
_



> хочу ешё


_Восходящее, проснувшееся солнце
Новый день с собою за руку ведет
И в распахнутое им оконце
Отправляюсь в первый свой полет.
Мои щеки налились румянцем…
И дурманящая искорка в глазах…
Перестала быть я иностранцем
В отраженье собственном, в мечтах.
Я влюбилась…
В новый день влюбилась!
И в росу, что капелькой дождя
Из небесного ручья пролилась!
В солнце! В небо! В звезды! В чудеса!
И вдохнув свободы вожделенно
Отдалась на волю ветра – пусть несет.
Родственность с природой незабвенна,
А это только первый мой полет._

----------


## Salamandra

*PAN*,
 спасибочки...  :Oj:

----------


## Salamandra

_Я соберу в свою копилку
Весь августовский звездопад,
Тепло и блеск луны – в корзинку,
Лягушечьих побольше серенад;
Стремительный полет стрекоз
И бабочек веселье,
Вкус утренних прохладных рос
И радость до головокруженья;
Усталости чуток от летней суеты,
Щепотку непогоды на удачу,
Ночных прогулок. И для остроты
Писк комара в придачу.
Залив все это кипятком крутым
И превратив в настойку – по рецепту,
По чайной ложке принимать, по выходным...

Своей любовью привнесешь ты лепту?!_

----------


## Salamandra

_Ты будешь любить меня трепетно? –
У тучи спросило солнце.
Поморщившись туча ответила,
Что ветер – ее герой.

Молил скалу ветер о нежности,
Но та, неприступной крепостью,
Из камня рожденная холодом,
Мечтала умыться волной.

Помни меня, прошу тебя,
Шептала волна мгновению;
Ответа она не услышала –
Мгновенье ушло к другой.

Другая… в твоих объятиях
От страсти изнеможденная,
Чарующим взглядом укрытая,
Тихонько свернулась клубком.

Ты хочешь спросить меня? Лишнее,
Ответ мой ты знаешь заранее.
Стихии бушуют неистово,
Но сердце мое с тобой._

----------


## Salamandra

[IMG]http://*********ru/1452095m.jpg[/IMG]

_Взгляд пантеры, волчья хватка;
Поминутно расписанный день.
На лице железная маска,
А побриться опять тебе лень.
Сапоги кирзовые от «Prada»;
«Lexus» в гараже блестит.
В голове одна лишь мысль – мне надо!
И наплевать, где что болит.
Желание одно – дойти до цели,
Всё остальное прочь, всё ерунда.
Друзья, поклонницы, вся местная богема…
А в этом ли смысл жизни, господа?
Но лишь захлопнув дверь своей квартиры,
Оставшись в тишине и обретя покой –
Сотрешь рога, расправишь крылья
Вновь станешь ангелом…
Опять самим собой!_

----------


## Salamandra

_Ты хочешь знать – люблю ли я? Люблю!
Пусть, шансы все мои равны нулю…
Быть может я тебя ошеломлю,
Но ни на что не глядя – я люблю!
Скрывать не буду – больно, что ушел,
Что в трудную минуту я одна,
Но благодарна небесам, что случай свел,
Что от своей любви по-прежнему пьяна.
Что у меня на сердце? Радостная грусть!
Ты можешь мне не верить, но его вернуть
Я не стремлюсь. Он выбирает сам свой путь,
Чтобы счастливой грудью смог вздохнуть.

Ты хочешь знать? Так знай же – я люблю
Опавшую листву, что мокнет под дождем,
Себя, когда во сне тихонечко соплю
И бледный диск луны, что нынче за окном.
Люблю читать, вязать, писать и шить,
Стирать, строгать и просто жить.
Да хоть тропический муссон…
Вот только б знать, что счастлив Он!_

----------


## Лайн

> Но вот вопрос – а ты кто для меня?


Наташенька очень понравились все стихи :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Salamandra

Спасибо... :smile:
за ромашИшки - отдельное, огромное (мои любимые цветы)  :Ok:

----------


## Salamandra

_а это такой легкий стишочек, написанный не помню когда, но то что была трезвой - это точно... :biggrin:

На... или в...

Закатный закат, рассветный рассвет
И, кажется даже – выхода нет.
Я молча молчу, а ты в тишине
Меня перекрасил в блондинку уже!?!
Давно бы пора послать тебя "на...",
Но не позволяет культура моя.
Таким вот макаром дошли до черты,
Культура культурой, но "на..." или "в..."!
И так хорошо на душе, благодать,
Кого бы еще мне для счастья послать?_

----------


## Salamandra

Всплеск эмоций, энергии выброс,
По телефонным проводам летит: «Привет».
Соблюдение правил общения… и вопрос:
«Зачем тебе море? Ведь я уже здесь!»***
В разговор окунемся всецело –
Как младенец в святую купель,
И подарим друг другу общенье
Закадычных старых друзей.
Так пройдет целый миг или вечность.
Потеряв всему времени счет –
По проводам мы летим на встречу,
Но с начала… разбег и взлет.
Облачась в одеянье сатира
Словно нимфам мы песни поем,
Любовью друг к другу дышим
И нежность с ладони пьем.
Пролетит мимолетная искра
И в глазах заблестит огонь…
Расстоянье большое слишком,
Но мы это переживем!

*** - это строчка из одного очень понравившегося мне рассказика

----------


## Skadi

> Любовью друг к другу дышим
> И нежность с ладони пьем.


 :flower:

----------


## Salamandra

_Как сказал один творческий человек (жаль запамятовала кто именно): "о чем мое произведение? без понятия, завтра из статей критиков узнаем!"
К чему это я? Маленькая подводка к следующему стихотворению - я не знаю о чем оно, вернее писалось как-то... просто строчки сами собой ложились, но оно мне нравится и в моменты грусти (такие как сейчас) я его перечитываю...

Рассеялись тучи, забрезжил рассвет,
Слезинкой скатилась печаль и тоска.
Казалось, что выхода попросту нет,
Но ангел шептал: я с тобой до конца!
Ступая босыми ногами по льду
Я руки тянула к небесным лучам.
Бессмертную душу спасая мою
Хранитель шептал, что я не одна.
Я видела тьму и Божественный свет,
Все силы в кулак собирая подчас
Я шла в "никуда", превозмогая "никак",
Но ангел меня направлял свысока.
Я здесь, и теперь на душе благодать,
И в сердце моем васильковый рассвет.
Я здесь, никуда мне не надо бежать,
И эхом в груди отдается - Мы здесь!_

----------


## Лайн

> Я здесь, и теперь на душе благодать,
> И в сердце моем васильковый рассвет.


не грусти[IMG]http://*********ru/1486718.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> К чему это я? Маленькая подводка к следующему стихотворению - я не знаю о чем оно, вернее писалось как-то... просто строчки сами собой ложились, но оно мне нравится и в моменты грусти (такие как сейчас) я его перечитываю...


Очень не любил в годы учёбы предмет "Музыкальная литература" из-за того, что словами пытаются объяснить содержание музыки. Ты написала великолепный стих и боишься, что не поймут?(Каждый поймёт на своём уровне понимания)

----------


## Salamandra

*Лайн*,
 спасибо за букет, красотища... как давно я не получала такой вот радости - лицом закопаться в букет полевых цветов, ощущать кожей их нежность, дурманящий аромат... блин, как же это здорово, и немного по детски...  :Oj:

----------


## Salamandra

> Ты написала великолепный стих и боишься, что не поймут?


Я знаю, что всем не угодишь, впрочем я и не пытаюсь. 
Спасибо Вам, Лев, за подстрекательство (в хорошем смысле этого слова)  :Aga:  

Когда в колледже, а затем и в институте мы изучали сценическую речь - мне всегда казалось, что произведения (особенно поэзия) должны читаться так, как мы их учим - с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой, с правильной интонацией (на наш взгляд и на взгляд мастера курса), и порой, когда я слышала как авторы читают свои стихи, мне казалось, что им еще учиться и учиться правильно их подавать... сейчас же у меня абсолютно другое мнение - каждый автор сам знает как его нужно читать (если вообще нужно) и даже если он не знает о чем оно, душой он его чувствует...

----------


## Salamandra

_В жизни жизнь – двойной портал судьбы.
Рождаясь на заре, мы умираем на закате,
Но жизнь прожить не поле перейти,
Я эту истину услышала когда-то.
По переулкам, площадям души
Гуляет вера – словно ветер в море.
Накроет новый день серебряной волной
И песнь сирен, разбудит нас с тобою.
Не торопись увидеть взгляд небес,
Вдохни всей грудью воздух мимолетный,
Пусть лабиринты превратятся в песнь,
А жизни путь – в ромашковое поле._

----------


## Salamandra

[IMG]http://*********ru/1474282m.jpg[/IMG]
*(Граф Пономарев и Княжна Тишанская (Щербак). Акварель. Автор неизвестен)*

_Я рисую красками природы
Облик твой – далекий, но родной.
Может повезет и я узнаю кто ты:
Мой мужчина или же не мой.
Что скрывает маска расстоянья,
В чем весь ты, где, правда, а где ложь?
Мне, как любопытному созданию,
Интересно чем сегодня ты живешь.
Я достану кисть и в акварели
Соберу все звуки и цветы,
Чтобы смог ты соловьиной трелью
Разбудить во мне желанья и мечты.
На широкий холст, простым движеньем,
Словно жизнь рисуя на песке,
Нанесу твое я отраженье
И оставлю навсегда в своей душе._

----------


## Маргоshа

> (Граф Пономарев и Княжна Тишанская (Щербак).


Красавцы, особенно княгиня  :Ok:

----------


## Salamandra

> Красавцы, особенно княгиня


:biggrin:

----------


## Salamandra

*Я сильная. Я справлюсь. Я смогу.
Пред зеркалом, как мантру повторяя,
Забуду всё! Как уходя сказал люблю,
Что дома ждет тебя другая...
Я сильная, а значит – я должна!
И на иное не имею права!
Она – твоя законная жена,
Тогда как я – семьи твоей отрава.
Я сильная... и пусть терзает боль...
Когтями расставанья сердце вырывая,
Я сильная... и в этом моя роль –
Любить на расстоянии, как фитилек сгорая.

Я сильная... я справлюсь... я смогу...*

----------


## Salamandra

_В погоне за счастливою звездой
По буеракам, да нехожими дорогами,
Бежит душа, ища согласия с собой,
Безумным вихрем жизни растревожена.
В расставленные ловко сети лжи,
Умело попадает постоянно,
И угольков костра в ночной тиши
Не замечая – мчится рьяно.
Простейшей арифметикой своей
Слагает, вычитает, делит умножая…

В остатке только лента миражей -
Ошибочных идей, мечтаний кладовая._

----------


## Валерьевна

> Я сильная, а значит – я должна!
> И на иное не имею права!
> Она – твоя законная жена,
> Тогда как я – семьи твоей отрава.


***
С тобой он вольный ветер,
И просто «муж» он с ней.
Но с ней он на рассвете,
И с ней он для друзей.
Всё ж ты его встречаешь,
Глоток любви испив.
А он не замечает,
Когда среди других.
Он твой, когда вдвоём вы,
Он твой всего на миг 
А дальше…только поводы…
А дальше…лишь тупик…
Ты кулаки сжимаешь,
Но, что ему сказать?
Сегодня выгоняешь,
А завтра, будешь звать… 
_Грустнооооо!_
 :flower:

----------


## Salamandra

> Грустнооооо!


Жизненно...

----------


## Salamandra

[IMG]http://*********ru/1482341m.jpg[/IMG]

*"На свете у меня небыло никого ближе и роднее,
чем это маленькое большое счастье."
Вермут Ваальс.*



Все как-то вышло через чур банально.
Банально началось… банальное «прощай…»,
Банальное «увы…», банальное «не к месту…»,
Банальное «не время…», банально «выбирай».
И выбор сделан! Ни к чему сомненья –
Он праведный и этим я горжусь.
Моим ты был когда-то господином,
Ну а теперь тебе я в след смеюсь.
Мой выбор сделан! Но порой, отчасти,
Мне жаль что врозь, что больше не друзья,
Что наше маленькое, но большое счастье
Улыбкою искрится только для меня.

----------


## Маргоshа

*Salamandra*,
 прошу продолжения ваших стихов, мадам :Aga:

----------


## Salamandra

небольшая подборка из раннего :biggrin:

Свеча горит и тихо, чуть дыша
Промолвишь ты мне: «Я люблю тебя».
Слова твои ласкают слух, а нежность рук –
Забвенье придает, и разум вдруг
Умчится в непутевое «Куда?
Забудь меня, я не твоя» –
Прошепчут губы, а в ответ
Услышу эхом: «Нет, нет, нет
Тебя понять я не могу,
Ты любишь, ну и я люблю!
Пусть сух язык мой, но в ответ
Хочу сказать, еще раз НЕТ!»
Поддавшись силам этих чар
Забуду про свою печаль
В объятьях я любимых рук
И счастье постучится вдруг
И я запомню навсегда
Твои слова «Наташка – ты моя!»
(1997 г.)

В который раз, мечтая о любви
И губы ветру снова подставляя
Я в этой сложной жизни
Одиноким мотыльком летаю.
Уставшая я возвращаюся домой
Найдя любовь лишь на одно мгновенье
И потеряв ее, я трачу силы вновь
Лишь для того, чтобы найти ее кусочек тени.
(2001 г.)

Грусть в сердце,
В глазах слезы.
Настежь все окна,
Вдребезги стекла.
Разбег побольше,
Прыжок с замираньем.
Расправив крылья
Прочь улетаю.
Запах лаванды,
Нектар миндаля.
Вкус карамели
Любовь – для меня!
(2007 г.)

----------


## Salamandra

хотя, всё, что писалось в этой теме, скажем так, история... :eek: нового пока не пишется. 
Хорошо это или плохо - не знаю, но одно могу сказать точно: мой муз решил взять отпуск... :biggrin:

----------


## Salamandra

_Простым движеньем отворю я дверь,
Гадая, что же ждет за ней меня…
Любимой быть и отдавать любовь взамен,
Своею страстью страсть твою маня?!
В каком обличии увижу тебя вновь?
Быть может, странником ты в жизнь мою войдешь,
Желающим испить до дна любовь,
Безумно нежным, как букет из роз?!
А может дикий зверь шагнет через порог,
Без спроса завладев моей душой,
Оставив на прощание любви залог –
Свой жгучий поцелуй, коварный, но чужой?!
Одним лишь взглядом дверь сорву с петель
И кем бы не пришел – всю страсть свою отдам.
В тебя я окунусь, как в теплую купель,
В себя приму, как страждущего храм._

----------


## Skadi

> Быть может, странником ты в жизнь мою войдешь,
> Желающим испить до дна любовь


 :flower:

----------


## Salamandra

_Проснись земля, открой врата природа,
Впустите грешника в свой райский уголок.
Снимите пелену и покажите солнце,
И гром, и молнию, всю страсть свою.
Вдохните в грудь свободы вожделенной,
В уста вложите праведную суть,
Расправьте крылья и позвольте смело
В полет отправиться, иль просто отдохнуть.
Я вас прошу и буду я залогом,
Меж небом и землей останусь я вовек;
Я вас молю, пожалуйста, и ради Бога
Впустите грешника – он просто Человек.
(2006 г. )_

----------


## Salamandra

_Кусочек жизни

Ты был светом в ночи, надеждой в груди,
Нежным облаком на небосклоне.
Ты был другом в пути, половинкой в любви,
И желанной свободой в неволе.
Не прошу объяснений – сама ведь грешна.
Кто не грешен – пусть бросит в нас камень.
Только я не готова к обману была,
Не хочу я твоих оправданий.
Не друзья, не враги – между двух островов,
Сохранить, иль разрушить – не знаю.
Между двух полюсов – выбрать пламя иль лед?
Я люблю, но я не доверяю!
(23.08.2007 г.)_

----------


## Salamandra

_Замотать бы себя до потери сознанья,
Чтобы больше не слышать звенящей тоски.
Чтобы тело предательски не трепетало
И не вздрогнуло даже, услышав шаги.
Заплести тирлич-траву в растрепанный волос,
И вернуться к истокам природы своей – 
Надоело быть ангелом, Ведьме негоже
Отдаваться на волю любовных страстей.


(продолжение следует... возможно)_

----------


## Маргоshа

> (продолжение следует... возможно


ждемс, княжна  :Aga:

----------


## overload

Тема - клёво, мысль - раскрыта, рифмы - никакие...

----------


## Salamandra

> Тема - клёво, мысль - раскрыта, рифмы - никакие...


 :Aga:  абсолютно согласно... :Viannen 44: 
благо я не претендую на звание великих поэтов мира сего - пишу так же как и пою - душой, а душа ни нот, ни рифм  не знает...  :Viannen 20:

----------


## overload

Логично.
Душа не знает, окружающие - чувствуют.

----------


## Salamandra

> окружающие - чувствуют



*overload*, твои слова, да Богу в уши... было бы хуже, если бы не чувствовали, а бездумно просматривали глазами  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Впустите грешника – он просто Человек





> Кто не грешен – пусть бросит в нас камень





> вернуться к истокам природы своей


 :flower:

----------


## Salamandra

_Как беспощадна человеческая память!
Стирая образы, мгновения любви –
Она сжигает все и в это пламя,
Как мотыльки летят надежды и мечты.
В порыве сохранить крупицы счастья,
Твой аромат, прикосновенье рук,
Нарву букет и васильковой страсти
Отдам себя без боли и без мук.
Я выплакала слезы все. Навечно
В душе я вырезала образ твой.
Как жаль, что память быстротечна,
Но для меня как прежде ты и близкий,
И... живой._

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
_Уста молчат, на них печать безмолвья;
Молчит душа, уставшая кричать;
Молчит земля, терпеть не в силах более
Несправедливого и черствого суда.
Молчат присяжные, молчит и обвиненье,
Молчат знакомые и близкие друзья;
Со всеми замолчала и вселенная,
Роняя грусти слезы иногда.
Молчат деревья, потеплей, укрывшись снегом,
Молчит ручей и быстрая река.
Все силы высшие молчат – имеют право,
И лишь любовь не смеет замолчать!
В ее природе – бунтовать и жить надеждою;
Она способна слезы осушить,
Заставить говорить уста.
Она способна стены разрушать,
Поднять с колен вселенную
А твое сердце растопить,
Способна ли она?_

----------


## PAN

> Тема - клёво, мысль - раскрыта, рифмы - никакие...


И здесь был... пострел...:biggrin:

----------


## Salamandra

*PAN*,
мне сейчас анекдот вспомнился про хохла - ни зъим, так понадкусую... :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Salamandra*, 
_Наташ....чёт я соскучилась...._ :Mauridia 07:

----------


## Salamandra

Я пытаюсь выносить рифму  :Vah: 
Замысел есть, эмоций навалом, проза преть через край, а вот на строчки пока не ложится... kuku
Потерпишь чуток?!  :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Я пытаюсь выносить рифму 
> :


Не заботься о плодах трудов своих - напряжение от забот мешают Музе витать над тобой :Aga:

----------


## Salamandra

> Не заботься о плодах трудов своих - напряжение от забот мешают Музе витать над тобой


Порой становится немного стыдно за некоторые "небеспокойства", но до этого ума хватало их выложить везде, где только можно. А иногда хочется написать что-то действительно стоящее и по содержанию и по эмоциям и по рифме. В любом случае моя задумка появится, только вот что быстрее переборит - эмоциональность или же желание правильности - покажет время, а пока кое-что из старенького:

*Вольно-философское стихопрозаическое...
*
Накурившись кальянчика с мятой,
Распустив язычки
По бескрайним просторам костей,
Обсудив всё по кругу
И трижды вернувшись обратно
Вновь начнем разговор
Не для слабых мужицких ушей.

Мы далеко не яростные феминистки!
Наоборот, мы очень слабый пол
И подходящих не найдя ответов
Мы всё же приглашаем вас в свой разговор.

Быть может, кто сейчас подскажет,
Чтоб больше не было истерик и обид;
Иль просто-напросто по-человечески расскажет
Что ожидать нам от «внимания» мужчин?

Не спорю, что в стихах сложнее
Ритм удержать и рифму подобрать,
Но, да простят меня все здешние поэты,
На прозу перейду, чтоб свой вопрос задать…

Картина первая – одинокая:

Ужели страшная такая,
Иль мало водки на земле?
Быть может, не хватает силы,
Признаться в том, что нравлюсь я тебе?
«Я просто боялся подойти» – как часто слышим мы спустя некоторое время фразы, подобные этой. Женщинам «не положено» подходить первыми, а мужчины не подходят, боясь отказа (?)… Отказа ли? ПОЧЕМУ мужчины боятся женщин?

Картина вторая – не романтическая:

Он и она. Казалось счастье вечным.
Казалось, в мире нет прочнее чувств,
Но жизнь решает их судьбу иначе
Проблема выбора венчает их союз.
Сильный и слабый пол… что может быть яснее, но ПОЧЕМУ слабому полому хватает сил поверить в себя, в свою любовь и подарить жизнь новому человечку, а некоторым представителям сильного, так сказать, пола, хватает сил и ума лишь на оправдание перед окружающими своего бегства по средствам оскорбления и клеветы?

Картина третья – откровенная:

Ночь. Нежность. Ласки. Секс.
Всё как в тумане, в трепетном романе…
Наутро будто бы другой с тобою человек
А рыцарь ночи скрылся в собственном обмане.
Чего уж тут скрывать – все мы умеем обманывать, и прибегаем к этому – кто чаще, кто реже… Если некоторые (?) мужчины перед сексом способны солгать или же дать надежду на что-то большее кроме как «дружба организьмами», то ПОЧЕМУ бы не продолжить эту ложь утром… «Мы не можем быть вместе, но мне было хорошо с тобой, спасибо за эту ночь» – да, возможно ложь! Но как сказано!

Картина четвертая – банальная:

В конце концов, ПОЧЕМУ мужчине сложно помочь донести девушке тяжелые сумки?... Некоторые из нас просто не той внешности, чтобы вызвать у мужчины желание хотя бы мало-мальски помочь? Почему? Почему… почему…

Таких «картин» в вопросах целый ворох,
Все дело в воспитании? Иль в чём другом?
Вы – рыцари, герои наши и опора!
Вы – наше счастье, радость и любовь!
Прошу, не забывайте вы об этом,
Дарите нам тепло, внимание своё,
Тогда и стерв на свете станет меньше,
И воцарится мир – гармония полов!

2008 г.

----------


## Маргоshа

> Женщинам «не положено» подходить первыми, а мужчины не подходят, боясь отказа (?)





> ПОЧЕМУ слабому полому хватает сил поверить в себя, в свою любовь и подарить жизнь новому человечку,


Ой, Наташкин, как ты права!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Привет, княжна.
Давай ещё "про почему"

----------


## Salamandra

> Ой, Наташкин, как ты права!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Привет, княжна.
> Давай ещё "про почему"


В новом будет это "почему", может и не открыто, но между строчек точно...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Потерпишь чуток?!


 :Nono:  :Girl Blum2: 




> Вольно-философское стихопрозаическое...


 :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Salamandra

*Сон ли?

Мне холодно. Сыро.
В горле противный ком.
Где гнев, где стоны любимых…
Слепые взгляды со всех сторон.
Белая кожа, бардовый румянец,
Мертвые губы кричат – живи;
Не шелохнуться, немая усталость,
Скатиться б слезе, да замерзла в пути.
Не помню себя. Не чувствую боли.
Зачем? Для чего? Не найду я ответ.
Не уж-то по доброй, по собственной воле
Так рано увижу Божественный свет?
Крики. Мольбы. Я уже их не слышу,
Бегу по тротуарам пустоты,
По осколкам разбитой жизни
На встречу… или от судьбы?!

2007 г.*

----------


## Salamandra

Сто миллионов нежных поцелуев…
Сто миллионов странствующих дней…
Сто миллионов обжигающих объятий…
Сто миллионов жаль, что все это во сне.


2008 г.

----------


## Salamandra

*Мерцают звезды в мгле ночной
Стучит по крышам дождь
И я мечтаю об одном –
Чтобы ушло все прочь.
От пустоты устала я,
От ненависти, лжи
И губы шепчут в тишине –
Хоть что-нибудь скажи.
Но слов услышать не могу,
Одна я в этой мгле;
А хочется любви твоей
На грешной мне земле.*

----------


## Salamandra

Обнимаю пустоту… глупо,
Вслушиваюсь в тишину… тупо.
Все хочу тебя обнять нежно
И в любви твоей купаться безбрежной.
Подарить хотела рай тебе… мило,
Но закончилось все… некрасиво.
Лишь осталась мне горечь глубокая
И любовь моя, совсем одинокая.

2005 г.

----------


## Salamandra

*Господь, зачем ты нам любовь даешь?
Зачем потом ее ты отбираешь?
Зачем любимых отнимаешь?
И все же дифирамбы ей поешь?
Любовь! Не веривших в нее ты проклинаешь.
Зачем же в распахнувшихся сердцах
Ты горести чечетку отбиваешь
И оставляешь счастье лишь в мечтах?
Ужель так трудно радость подарить?
Влюбленных в мире всех соединить?
И обладая величайшей силой волшебства
Любовь посеять в сердце навсегда?

2004 г.*

----------


## Salamandra

Наедине с собой...

– Молчишь?
– Молчу.
– Года идут!
– И что же?!
– За перебор и черта в двор!
– А есть ли перебор?!

– Всё ждешь?
– Не жду!
– Тогда, быть может, ищешь?
– Не ищу.
– А если...
– Нет, мне этого не нужно.

– Устала?
– От чего?
– От одиночества ночей,
   Рабочей суматохи и неверия,
   Финансовых проблем
   И от мужчин –
   Ни капли не внушающих доверия?
– Быть может да.
   Пока не разберусь.
   Мне б в тишине побыть немножко,
   С надеждой в будущее посмотреть,
   Принять что есть
   И занавесить прошлого окошко.

– Помочь?
– Не надо, я сама.
– Опять?
– Нет, не опять, а снова.
– Рассчитываешь только на себя?
– Ага. Жизнь научила.
– Да... она порой сурова.


03.11.2009 г.

----------


## Salamandra

Захлопнута дверь.
Измята постель.
Букет подарив на прощанье
Ушел навсегда;
И опять в никуда
Летишь ты на грани отчаянья.
Понять бы могла,
Что всё это зря
Затеяли вы изначально.
Но счастьем полна;
Любовью пьяна;
По-детски наивна. Мечтательна.

Захлопнута дверь...
Измята постель...
Ушел навсегда...
Любовь в никуда...

----------


## PAN

*Salamandra*, 
... :flower:

----------


## Лайн

> – Помочь?
> – Не надо, я сама.
> – Опять?
> – Нет, не опять, а снова.
> – Рассчитываешь только на себя?
> – Ага. Жизнь научила.
> – Да... она порой сурова.


[IMG]http://*********net/262877.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Salamandra

*PAN*, 
*Лайн*, 
Большущее спасибо!!! Правда и это все из прошлого, но порой сложно разобрать, где прошлое, а где настоящее...

----------


## Маргоshа

*Salamandra*, 
Натали, 
а я просто люблю читать твои стихи. Такие обыкновенные, женские, честные....
Удачи тебе, солнышко! Во всем!

----------


## Mazaykina

Если автор не против, то можно с новыми силами начинать заполнять тему. Стихи, правда, замечательные.

----------


## Salamandra

новое... правда не очень-то позитивное, зато честное...

Я бреду как в бреду... пасмурно
Солнце спряталось в зиму дождливую.
До чертей бы напиться - так гадостно,
Чувства в землю зарыть игривые.

Обрести бы скорей себя... новую
Душу нитками пришить – белыми,
Ну а прежнюю прочь бестолковую
И к стене приколоть стрелами.

На изнанку бы всё вывернуть,
Да одеться в шкуру медвежию...
Всю любовь из себя выдохнуть
Пробежав босиком по бесснежию...

Ну а я всё бреду. Пасмурно
Одиночество в зиму дождливую.
Без тебя на душе гадостно,
Только капли летят игривые

25.12.2010 г.

----------


## PAN

Прижимаюсь...
Просто так, щекою...
Иногда, не скрою,
Прижимаясь - каюсь...

----------


## Salamandra

> Прижимаюсь...
> Просто так, щекою...
> Иногда, не скрою,
> Прижимаясь - каюсь...


тепло... спасибо! )))

----------


## aigul

Натали!!!! Я редко захожу к тебе, но с удовольствием.Читаю твои строчки, чувствуется, что в них любовь!

----------


## Salamandra

:Blush2:  спасибочки огромное...

----------


## Salamandra

_Время стремительно мчится,
Стуча каблучками зимы;
Неважно, что с неба кружится,
На фоне волшебной луны.

Как в детстве, мне верится в сказку,
По-прежнему жду я чудес.
И вновь, сняв усталости маску,
Открою хрустальный ларец…

В нем песня любви заиграет,
Сверкая улыбкой твоей,
И льдинка печали растает,
И станет немножко светлей.

Как в детстве я в чудо поверю – 
Желанье свое загадав,
Быть может услышишь и в двери
Войдешь ты, меня отыскав…

26.12.2010 г._

----------


## Лайн

> Время стремительно мчится,


 а нам столько, всем, надо успеть........

----------


## Salamandra

> а нам столько, всем, надо успеть........


а нужно ли? всего успеть невозможно... и пробегая мимо казалось бы ненужных минут, мы не замечаем что они превращаются в часы, а часы - в дни... за всей суетой и сумотохой мы не видим самого главного - жизни!
С наступающими праздниками!!!  :flower:

----------


## Маргоshа

Наташкин, не рви душу

----------


## Salamandra

> Наташкин, не рви душу


Ритуль, если ты про мою - так сложно порвать то, что и так уже в мелких кусочках... сначала склеить нужно... )))

----------


## Лайн

> всего успеть невозможно..


а я не про всё говорю, а про столько....
С наступающим![IMG]http://s16.******info/3aa07920c9c2984349b1bb3b7d99b58d.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Salamandra

> а про столько....


на самом-то деле это очень много... целая маленькая жизнь...  :004:  :008:  :Animals 042:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Как в детстве я в чудо поверю – 
> Желанье свое загадав,


И пусть открываются двери,
И ясная светит звезда!

И пусть улыбаясь удача
Привычно шагнёт на порог
И счастье обняв , чуть не плача
Забудь все пречины тревог!

С Наступающим!!! : :flower: :

----------


## Salamandra

Спасибо! И ответное - пусть новый год принесет счастье, радость, удачу и новые творческие взлеты...  :002:

----------


## oksi7771

Спасибо за прекрасные стихи. Всегда восхищалась композиторами и поэтами.
С Наступающим Новым Годом и успехов в творчестве.

----------


## Salamandra

> Спасибо за прекрасные стихи. Всегда восхищалась композиторами и поэтами.
> С Наступающим Новым Годом и успехов в творчестве.


Вам спасибо, и за теплые слова и за внимание! С праздником!  :012:

----------


## Salamandra

Не уходи, останься – 
Ты шептал,
С надеждой глядя мне в глаза.
Не уходи, останься,
Я устал – 
И по щеке твоей скатилась вдруг слеза.
Не уходи, 
Почувствуй боль мою,
Сними ее своей рукой.
Останься,
Прошепчи люблю,
Ведь для тебя я не чужой!

Не уходи, останься... пустота,
В которой я шепчу теперь – 
Не уходи, останься... тишина
Со скрипом закрывает за тобою дверь.

Не уходи...

----------


## Salamandra

_Шаг вперед не смело, чуть дыша,
Со страхом в взгляде, но не оглянувшись…
Как за руку младенца пусть ведет судьба
Улыбкой Моны Лизы улыбнувшись.
Так хочется бежать, но только шаг,
А путь до горизонта бесконечно долог
И сговорившись с небом – не спешат
Часы пробить забвенья полночь.
Лишь только шаг, но, сколько силы в нем
Природа даровала для спасенья – 
Уйти, чтобы остаться не легко…
Один лишь шаг и вот он – миг рожденья!

12.07.2011 г.
_

----------


## PAN

*Salamandra*, 
Ай, как я давно тебя не видел... :flower:

----------


## Salamandra

Я тоже скучала...  :Blush2:

----------


## Лайн

Хорошо шагнула [IMG]http://s8.******info/7f8cc99c50b387f4a2ffffe7efb80e26.gif[/IMG] :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Salamandra

> Хорошо шагнула


 :Yahoo:  главное шагнула... и это только начало!  :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> Не уходи, 
> Почувствуй боль мою,
> Сними ее своей рукой.
> Останься,
> Прошепчи люблю


Хорошо, Наташ!  :flower:

----------


## Salamandra

> Хорошо, Наташ!


спасибочки...

----------


## Salamandra

*И снова день. И снова эшафот.
Ступенька за ступенькой – пройдены не раз.
Всё те же палачи... ликующий народ...
Дробь барабана и дочитанный приказ.

Всё та же одинокая слеза
По бледной скатится щеке.
Не дочитав молитву до конца
Застынут губы в тишине.

И снова день. Ступенька. Эшафот.
Дерутся палачи за право растерзать,
А мысль одна – вперед, идти вперед,
Пусть болью, но цепочку оборвать!

И будет день... я верю, он придет,
Никак не может по-другому быть –
Любовь свои объятья распахнет 
И сможешь ты меня от боли защитить!*

----------


## PAN

*Salamandra*, Привет, пропадунья...

----------


## Salamandra

> Привет, пропадунья...


Денечек добренький...  :Victory: 
Простите люди добрые... "день сурка" меня уже совсем замучал...  :Fz:

----------

